

Show HN: How much time do you have to live? - aswath87
http://liveconsciously.me/

======
koltkorivera
Okay. Point made. Frankly, in a culture that tends to ignore the long-term on
so many dimensions, this is a welcome little bit of software.

One thing, though: It should ask for "Date of Birth," rather than "Birthday,"
which often implies month and day only.

------
t0
That's depressing.

